# 585 Small Parts Help



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a friend that bought a 585 on ebay. When the shop started the build, they found that the bearing race that goes into the bottom of the headtube is missing. We have had no luck trying to locate one. Can anyone here help us locate one?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

BikinCO said:


> I have a friend that bought a 585 on ebay. When the shop started the build, they found that the bearing race that goes into the bottom of the headtube is missing. We have had no luck trying to locate one. Can anyone here help us locate one?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If you are in the US, have your friend call our customer service line at (866) 430-5665 and press "2" from the main menu. We can drop one in the mail for him.

*[email protected]*


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Thanks*



chas said:


> If you are in the US, have your friend call our customer service line at (866) 430-5665 and press "2" from the main menu. We can drop one in the mail for him.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Chas,

Thanks for your help. We were able to get the part and he is now on the road.


----------

